# Smoked Cheese on the Bradley



## disco (Nov 23, 2020)

I love smoked cheese and make it a couple of times a year. Normally I use a smoke generator to cold smoke, but I have my Bradley P10 smoker and wanted to try it for smoking cheese.

The Bradley lets you just operate the smoke generator in the unit. That allows you to get smoke without turning the heat elements on. However, the smoke generator creates some heat itself, so I waited for a cold day.

Another thing about the Bradley, it generates a stronger smoke than my tube smoker, so I reduced the smoking time.

I cut old cheddar, gouda, Jalapeno Monterey Jack, Havarti, and Swiss cheese into blocks and put them on one of the smoker racks and into the smoker.








The temperature was -3 C (27 F) when I put the cheese in. I let the smoke run for an hour (3 pucks) and used apple pucks.

At the end of the smoke, the temperature in the chamber was 20 C (68 F). This is more than cool enough for a cold smoke. However, If I wanted to go longer, I would have to add some large blocks of ice to moderate the temperature.







The cheese didn’t discolour as much as it does at higher temperatures, and I was a little concerned about having enough smoke flavour.







However, I vacuum packed the cheese and let it sit for two weeks and tried some of the old cheddar. Just the way I like it. A nice mild smooth smoke hit.

The Verdict

The Bradley did great and I will do another batch at the end of the winter, but I may add a block of ice to see how it affects the smoke.

Disco


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 23, 2020)

Looks good disco. Cheese smoking weather don't usually hit till around January here. I like a day where the high is below 30f. Haven't had many the last couple winters but supposedly we are in for a cold one this year


----------



## disco (Nov 23, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks good disco. Cheese smoking weather don't usually hit till around January here. I like a day where the high is below 30f. Haven't had many the last couple winters but supposedly we are in for a cold one this year


Har! I have the other problem. We get down to -13 F frequently during the winter. Too cold for smoking cheese.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 23, 2020)

Looks good Disco! About time to smoke cheese here soon...temps are cool enough,  just waiting on finding time.  

Ryan


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 23, 2020)

Very nice Disco.  I am itching to smoke some cheese again, hopefully soon.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 23, 2020)

Great looking cheese! I have a big batch I need to get done here soon too.


----------



## disco (Nov 23, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good Disco! About time to smoke cheese here soon...temps are cool enough,  just waiting on finding time.
> 
> Ryan



I hear you, Ryan. My world has gotten a little crazy too.



bbqbrett said:


> Very nice Disco.  I am itching to smoke some cheese again, hopefully soon.



No time like the present!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking cheese! I have a big batch I need to get done here soon too.



It is needed for the holidays! Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice Looking Smoked Cheese, Buddy!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 23, 2020)

Looks like a good assortment! The Bradley pulled through for another one for ya. Wait and see what the color does over time. Ive noticed color development weeks to months after vac packed and in the fride. Its a weird thing but it happens. Not that it effects flavor at all but sometimes it looks pretty! Lol!


----------



## Murray (Nov 23, 2020)

Looks good sir, never too cold to smoke cheese just a bit more effort.


----------



## disco (Nov 24, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Looking Smoked Cheese, Buddy!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks, Bear!



Sowsage said:


> Looks like a good assortment! The Bradley pulled through for another one for ya. Wait and see what the color does over time. Ive noticed color development weeks to months after vac packed and in the fride. Its a weird thing but it happens. Not that it effects flavor at all but sometimes it looks pretty! Lol!



I will do! Thank!



Murray said:


> Looks good sir, never too cold to smoke cheese just a bit more effort.



True except in the Bradley. It won't even start below -10 C (14 F).


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2020)

disco said:


> Thanks, Bear!
> 
> True except in the Bradley. It won't even start below -10 C (14 F).




I no longer start at those Temperatures either!!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 24, 2020)

Cheese looks great. I have smoked when it has been down to -10°. Set the Auber @35°, pecan dust in my Mailbox and let it roll for about 4hrs


----------



## disco (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks! I can smoke that low, just not in the Bradley. I put my tube smoker in the Weber Genesis and it usually keeps it warm enough for a good smoke.


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 25, 2020)

Thats a nice smoker there. I also dont get much colour on my cheese when I do it when really cold ambient temp, worried me at first but it tasted great. As you say as it gets hotter that gives more colour.


----------



## disco (Nov 25, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Thats a nice smoker there. I also dont get much colour on my cheese when I do it when really cold ambient temp, worried me at first but it tasted great. As you say as it gets hotter that gives more colour.


Truth! The colour is less important than the taste.


----------

